# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه ی دولتی و پسری که میتونه.....

## mehregan

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
بنده این تاپیک را ایجاد کردم و خواهش داشتم که راهنمایی ام کنید.
من به یک مدرسه دولتی می روم و درسم هم خوبه و سال دوم دبیرستان در رشته ی ریاضی هستم.من آزمون های قلمچی را هم میدم و ترازم از در حدود های 5100 تا 5500 است. من فدری هستم که شکر خدا انگیزه ی درس خوندن هم دارم ولی مثلا در آزمون های قلمچی همچین ترازی کسب می کنم...به نظر شما اگه مدرسه ام را عوض کنم بهتره؟؟؟مثلا البرز یا.....من  خودم به  شخصه به رتبه ی 20 کنکور فکر می کنم و قشنگ برای آینده ام برنامه دارم....به نظر شما من چی کار می تونم بکنم.....ممنون میشوم که راهنمایی ام بکنید.


*با تشکر...*

----------


## khaan

زیاد به مدرسه ارتباط نداره.  برای موفق شدن و افزایش تراز باید سه چیز رو داشت
1- آموزش خوب مفاهیم  2- تمرین و تسلط   3- تمرکز کافی
آموزش خوب رو میشه از کتاب های کمک آموزش فراگرفت. تمرین و تسلط هم با کتابهای تست و تمرکز کافی هم با دوری از استرس و ... به دست میاد.

----------


## Mr Sky

از کتاب های تستی مثل خیلی سبز و الگو استفاده کن بعد 3آزمون حتما بالای 6200میری ....تا میتونی تست کار ..البته اولویتت امتحان نهایی باشه چون احتمالا تا 97حذف میشه

----------


## mehregan

خیلی ممنون از پاسختون....کتاب های آبی قلمچی خوبه؟؟؟؟من کلی کتاب آبی قلمچی دارم....
اون ها خوبند؟؟؟
راستی برای هندسه 1 چی کار کنم فقط تو آزمون قبل 7 درصد زده بودم....

----------


## mahdi-de

> خیلی ممنون از پاسختون....کتاب های آبی قلمچی خوبه؟؟؟؟من کلی کتاب آبی قلمچی دارم....
> اون ها خوبند؟؟؟
> راستی برای هندسه 1 چی کار کنم فقط تو آزمون قبل 7 درصد زده بودم....


کتاب های آبی کتاب های چندان با ارزشی نیستند و برای فهم درست و کامل از کتاب انتشارت دیگه مثل گاج و مبتکران و خیلی سبز و نشر.... استفاده کن چون کتاب های آبی بیتر درسنامه خلاصه وار و فقط تست های کنکور و قلمچی رو داره و تست مفهومی و نکته دار توش خیلی کمه (البت به غیر زیستش)

----------


## keihani

داداش تو مدرسه سمپاد هم آدم باشه تا خودش نخواد و تلاش نکنه موفق نمیشه

الان که کتاب به وفور چاپ میشه یه عالمه هم انتشارات هستش

توصیه من به تو برای دروس اختصاصی یک کتاب کمک درسی خوب بگیر که درسنامه ش خوب باشه ، اونارو خوب بخون بعدش هم تستاشو بزن

برای کتاب هم من به تو کتابای انتشارات گاج و نشر الگو رو بهت پیشنهاد میدم.

----------


## AmirAria

> خیلی ممنون از پاسختون....کتاب های آبی قلمچی خوبه؟؟؟؟من کلی کتاب آبی قلمچی دارم....
> اون ها خوبند؟؟؟
> راستی برای هندسه 1 چی کار کنم فقط تو آزمون قبل 7 درصد زده بودم....


آبی ها رو ولشون کن ، کاش زودتر میگفتی که اینجا میگفتیم اصا نگیری ازشون ، برا سال دیگه هم تا میتونی از زیرش در رو 
هندسه درسیه که فقط نیاز به تمرین داره ، چون استدلالیه درس سخت تری نسبت به ریاضیه ( جزءشاخه ریاضیات محضه )
سعی کن تمارین تشریحی برای هندسه حل کنی بعد سراغ تستی بری

----------


## mehregan

یعنی من الان چی کار کنم کلی کتاب پرتکرار و آبی دارم....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## mahdi-de

> یعنی من الان چی کار کنم کلی کتاب پرتکرار و آبی دارم....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟


چی بگم ......... ناراحت نشو آبی ها بدرد قلمچی می خورن ولی به عنوان یه کتاب تکمیلی
 سعی کن کتاب های دیگه ای بگیری 
برای مثال :
فیزیک (گاج پایه  یا مبتکران (شهریاری) یا خیلی سبز)
شیمی (مبتکران دوم یا الگو )
دروس ریاضیتون رو نمی تونم نظری بدم چون رشتم نبوده

----------


## mehregan

امّا واقعا این جا کسی نیست با کتاب های آبی نتیجه گرفته باشه؟

----------

